
Ask HN: What book should I read next? - will0
Just finished re-reading The Martian, now I fancy some nonfiction. Any recommendations?
======
mindcrime
_The Soul of a New Machine_ \- Tracy Kidder. A classic that inspired many
people (myself included) to become interested in the computing field.

 _Cyberpunk: Outlaws and Hackers on the Computer Frontier_ \- Katie Haffner &
John Markoff - there is some dispute about the factual accuracy of some of the
book, but it's wildly entertaining nonetheless.

 _The Cuckoo 's Egg: Tracking a Spy Through the Maze of Computer Espionage_ \-
Cliff Stoll

 _Hackers: Heroes of the Computer Revolution_ \- Steven Levy

 _Charles Proteus Steinmetz: The Electrical Wizard of Schenectady_ \- Robert
W. Bly

 _Time Reborn: From the Crisis in Physics to the Future of the Universe_ \-
Lee Smolin

 _The Trouble with Physics: The Rise of String Theory, the Fall of a Science,
and What Comes Next_ \- Lee Smolin

 _The Matrix and Philosophy: Welcome to the Desert of the Real_ \- William
Irwin

------
kkaranth
* Winter World: The Ingenuity of Animal Survival by Bernd Heinrich: A great pop-sci book about how animals adapt to extreme winter biomes

* Deep by James Nestor: A look at the extreme sport of freediving, where contestants train to submerge to depths much greater than 400ft without any oxygen and pressure equalizing equipment

* The Idea Factory: Bell Labs and the Great Age of American Innovation by John Gertner: A great book about the history of Bell Labs, the scientists and engineers that brought great innovations to society including phones

* Wizard: The Life and Times of Nikola Tesla by Marc Seifer: A biography of Nikola Tesla. Its quite astounding how much one person can achieve in their lifetime

------
eitland
I very much enjoyed reading "The Mythical Man-Month" (as well as listening to
the Phoenix project, but that doesn't strictly qualify as non-fiction I
guess.)

The Mythical Man-Month was interesting to me becauset the situationsiit
describes are totally different and yet eerily similar.

------
neuroticfish
I don't have a specific suggestion, but maybe find a good book about Mars?
Seems like a logical follow-up to reading The Martian.

------
13415
_The Knowledge_ \- Lewis Dartnell

It changed my perspective on modern civilization and the necessity of global
shipping & trading.

------
RaceWon
If you're in the space of being an Entrepreneur, you should understand sales,
and ultimately negotiation.

Sales comes down to building desire, different people can desire the same
product for different reasons. Understand this fact and you will be head and
shoulders above 80% of all Entrepreneurs.

Negotiating come down to two things, the first one is Sales related: you do
NOT negotiate with someone who does NOT desire what you have. The second is
being willing to walk away. Loathe or Love--Trump he owns this. If you are not
willing to walk even when it hurts--you are Not negotiating you are
capitulating.

Zig Ziglar explains sales well. And "Never Split The Difference" by Voss is
the best negotiating book I've ever read, and not to brag; but my name is on
plaques in more than one company as the Top Performer where they hold sales
meetings. Side note; Voss does advocate for splitting the difference--at
times. And so do I, because it is one tool of many that works.

------
MattLeBlanc001
Bad Blood by John Carreyrou

------
thorin
7 years in Tibet

------
idoescompooters
_Permanent Record_ \- Edward Snoden

------
sharma_pradeep
Farming

